# Wine bottle holders



## GS-76 (Nov 5, 2021)

Finished a couple wine holders. One is Myrtle burl and the other is myrtle.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2021)

Those are great Gary! I've meant to make some of them to add to my wares at shows but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 6, 2021)

Those are cool! But the one with the burls and curls is outstanding!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 6, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words. !!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 6, 2021)

I like em with a base better. A friend of mine does the freestanding which is cool until the bottle is about empty then it don't want to stand.


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 6, 2021)

I think the base is the better way to go like you say, the balance point will change as bottle gets used. Not a lot but enough to cause me some concern. Also i hate to break a bottle if it falls as i can’t stand to waste good Alcohol. !!!!!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 6, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> I think the base is the better way to go like you say, the balance point will change as bottle gets used. Not a lot but enough to cause me some concern. Also i hate to break a bottle if it falls as i can’t stand to waste good Alcohol. !!!!!


I hate to pick up broken glass...


----------



## scootac (Nov 6, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I like em with a base better. A friend of mine does the freestanding which is cool until the bottle is about empty then it don't want to stand.


Do most folks ever put a cork back IN a wine bottle?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 7, 2021)

The cork. You must be drinking the good stuff. !! The stuff i drink has a twist top lid. !!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## scootac (Nov 7, 2021)

Gary Schuler said:


> The cork. You must be drinking the good stuff. !! The stuff i drink has a twist top lid. !!!


She drinks the wine around here. So.....whatever makes her happy.

I'm more partial to beverages from Kentucky or Tennessee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GS-76 (Nov 7, 2021)

Yep, me too , i prefer the stuff aged, in what else ………. Wood Barrels !!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

